# Railroad Ties



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

I need to lay a couple feet of track. Scale 1:20.3. Code 250 rail. Ozark tie plates. Indoor only. What are size should I cut my ties to
so they look good (LXWXH)? Proabably use white pine, what is a good stain. Thanks


----------



## pinewoods (Jan 20, 2009)

For indoor use I cut mine 7/16 wide 1/4 thick and 4 1/2 long to represent standard gauge ties used to lay narrow gauge track. They are made from old soft pine boards slavaged from crates and are stained with Rit black fabric dye. I used 1/4 inch thickness to save on ballast.

My typical narrow gauge ties are 7/16 X 7/16 X 3 1/2 long, I use these outdoors. They are made from cedar or redwood and treated with 'Woodsman' brand black transparent stain and Thompson's Water Seal.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

A while back I found this chart of standards for various narrow gauge RR's. Taking an average would probably be fine


----------



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

This chart is great. Do you know if any of the rail lines on it were 3 foot guage?
If a standard guage (56.5") uses 8'-6 long ties, that means the tie is bout 46" longer than the guage. So if the guage is 36" would 82" (6'-10)
long ( about 4" at 1:20.3) ties look ok?


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

These are all 3 footers RR's Kind of looks like 3/8" to 7/16" square by 3 1/2" to 4" long you would be in the ballpark. I think 4" would look better. Spacing between 1" and 1 1/8"


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

To answer your question about stain. I use on my outdoor line a 50/50 mix of black leather shoe die and rubbing alcohol (70%). I've had my cedar ties out for 5 years now and the shoe die has weathered off a little. But if your completely indoor it should remain a nice black creosote color. I learned this trick from a HO modeler who had lays his track. Here's a couple of shots of the ties and a bridge that have been stained.


----------

